
Skeptics Zap Wireless Charging; question if uBeam system just hot air - Jerry2
http://www.labusinessjournal.com/news/2015/nov/08/skeptics-zap-wireless-charging/
======
jazon
On uBeam's relative efficiency, from the article:

When the university’s engineers heard about uBeam’s approach to wireless
charging a month ago, the concept sparked a discussion about a textbook
exercise they teach their students, he added.

“There’s a problem in an acoustics textbook: How long would you have to yell
at a cup of coffee to make it boil?” said Bailey. “It’s something like 10
years.”

Geesh!

